# all malt



## sticksy (18/10/13)

has anyone tried using two cans of liquid malt and a yeast pack for a can brew? if so can anyone recomend a yeast?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## QldKev (18/10/13)

You may also want some hops in that


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/10/13)

Might help


----------



## twizt1d (18/10/13)

http://www.coopers.com.au/the-brewers-guild/how-to-brew/recipe-of-the-month/chubby-cherub

there you go, cant make it much easier than that


----------



## Judanero (18/10/13)

I like the look of that recipe in the coopers link, think I'm gunna put that and the centenarillo ale (recipe db) on the to do list for when a quick brew is required. Could probably do both of them in about 90 mins.


----------



## sticksy (18/10/13)

yeah that looks great!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## DU99 (18/10/13)

Get a can black rock ultra light and Black rock wheat malt and about 30g mosiac hops and some BRY 97 yeast makes a nice brew


----------



## sticksy (18/10/13)

Get a can black rock ultra light and Black rock wheat malt and about 30g mosiac hops and some BRY 97 yeast makes a nice brew


would a darker malt add some depth or does it overpower the wheat?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## DU99 (20/10/13)

you could..but that's the basic recipe i use only other thing i do is steep 250g rye caramel malt..Run it thru ianh's spreadsheet..my next batch i am trying there amber malt with wheat..


----------



## sticksy (20/10/13)

yeah the amber malt, wheat malt, hops sound good. saaz maybe?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppy2B (20/10/13)

You'll need a fair bit of Saaz if you use it alone, due to its low alpha acid rating.


----------



## sticksy (20/10/13)

yeah true...... any recommendations?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradsbrew (20/10/13)

What type of beer are you trying to make?


----------



## sticksy (20/10/13)

a wheat beer but I want a strong flavour. I havent experimented with hops much yet.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppy2B (21/10/13)

If you want a strong flavour I recommend Galaxy hops. 

I don't know what method you are using to put your kits together. I boil the whole amount of water when I do kits to avoid infection. Infections tend to give you off flavours and are probably the main reason kit beer gets a bad rep.

As it sounds like you are fairly new to brewing, I recommend you google, "John Palmer - How to Brew." Its an online book with charts and things to help you work out how bitter your beer will be when adding a certain quantity of hops at a particular time in the boil.

The more you boil the hops the more bitter will be the beer as a result. Boiling them less retains more of their flavour.


----------



## sticksy (21/10/13)

just doing my third brew now. ive tone two kit n kilos which turned out average and mh third is a kit and malt can. I havent used any hops yet.

ive just been following the can instructions and using the kit and adjuncts with boilling water and filling to 23L with cold water to get the temp to between 18 and 25.

Im going to use the kit and can as a base to try different types of hops, yeast and what the flavour effects are.

ill hunt down that book you mentioned tho, sounds like a great help. thank you.


----------

